
Building a JavaScript Framework [pdf] - vikas0380
https://s3.amazonaws.com/dailyjs/files/build-a-javascript-framework.pdf
======
lioeters
The paper covers a range of topics - OOP, DOM operations and events, AJAX,
animation, touch - much of it modelled on jQuery.

There is no copyright or author attribution, which is surprising, since the
material is well-organized and presented as a book. It feels a bit dated, and
does not cover some of the "new" ideas arising from recent developments in
JavaScript frameworks.

It explains the fundamentals well, and would make good study material for
learning the language, working with the DOM, and getting familiar with common
idioms/patterns.

